# Anyone else pregnant at 44?



## Jennabelle

Hi.
Wonder if I could find any buddies pregnant at a similar age to me? I am 44 &#129325;


----------



## Maturemom12

Hi Im 43! Pregnant naturally. Congratulations to you &#127881;


----------



## Jennabelle

Ahhhh congratulations to you!!!! How many weeks are you? &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## Stardust1

Hi Jennabelle, I just turned 40 and am pregnant with my third after two and a half years of ivf treatment. Ialso have an almost 5 year old son and 17 year old son x


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi Stardust1
Congratulations!!!!! Wow think I&#8217;m due a day after you, I am 4 weeks 5 days.. got my 2-3 on Thursday on a digital... stepped away from testing since, but couldn&#8217;t resist this morning and did an IC this morning and mega dark! Just so scared of chemical pregnancies! Think I&#8217;ll test on Thursday and pray for 3+. X


----------



## Stardust1

Jennabelle said:


> Hi Stardust1
> Congratulations!!!!! Wow think Im due a day after you, I am 4 weeks 5 days.. got my 2-3 on Thursday on a digital... stepped away from testing since, but couldnt resist this morning and did an IC this morning and mega dark! Just so scared of chemical pregnancies! Think Ill test on Thursday and pray for 3+. X

Ive got everything crossed for you. We have an early scan at 7 weeks and we should find out how many of our embryos have stuck, we had 2 put back. Im so scared theyll find nothing though. Im on progesterone till 10weeks to help the little one/s stick x


----------



## Jennabelle

How exciting to have the possibility of 2 babies awwwww. I really hope you get double good news!

My partner has twins but I don&#8217;t I&#8217;ll get them ha ha. Mine was natural only had sex once last month, just goes to show!

Hate the 1st couple of months... nothing feels real yet, one minute I&#8217;m dead excited then the next I&#8217;m a nervous wreck!

Good look with the scan &#55358;&#56606; x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Im going to be 42 in April!


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi LuvallymyH

Ooooo congratulations how exciting!

How are you doing? Any aches/pains sickness yet?

Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Jennabelle said:


> Hi LuvallymyH
> 
> Ooooo congratulations how exciting!
> 
> How are you doing? Any aches/pains sickness yet?
> 
> Xx

I started feeling slightly naseous at 5w2d. Its since gotten worse, but bearable. I always get it. It was the worst with my girls. I dont think its kicked in fully yet. I really dislike this part, but gotta get through it! We havent really told anyone yet. Well, dh has. I want to wait until at least my first scan. Ideally Id like to wait until after 12 genetic testing, but I wont be able to hide it that long! Sporting quite a sizable blump already lol. 
Congrats to you! How are you feeling?


----------



## Whatme

Im not quite, 38, but I also have a near 20 year old.. in fact there will be 20 years between him and this new baby!! Now thats scary!! Im too for this! &#128514;


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi Whatme,
Wish I could say I was only 38 lol....44 is horrendous! But I&#8217;m thrilled if all works out ok.

Did you get morning sickness? And from what week?

Xx


----------



## Whatme

I was sick from around 6/7 weeks for about 3 weeks, but I felt like my immune system was so super low, I picked up every illness going! Including bronchitis which tested my pelvic floor to its absolute limits! Its true about the second trimester I have felt a definite improvement in my health... its just the tiredness, man I feel this is a young girls game! &#128514; 
My husband is 43, we look at each other sometimes and think what the hell are doing! Its a blessing though. Just gotta remember to take it easy.. &#128522;


----------



## Avonleigh

Im 40 , 41 in may and am currently 34 weeks pregnant with a little boy by sperm donor . I already have two girls aged 24 and 21 years old.


----------



## Whatme

Avonleigh said:


> Im 40 , 41 in may and am currently 34 weeks pregnant with a little boy by sperm donor . I already have two girls aged 24 and 21 years old.

Hi, I bet your daughters are so excited!! How lovely they get to experience this with you. Do they still live at home? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Avonleigh

Hi. My daughters are thrilled hes spoilt by them already lol. They dont live with me they both have their own places my eldest with her fiancee and my youngest on her own.

Feelings wise im ok. I've found im so tired with this pregnancy and I've carried alot different and it hasnt been the easiest with bleeding at 14 weeks after a fall. Low iron levels and high blood pressure -i suffer from white coat syndrome .but i wouldnt of missed it for the world . My wife and i cant wait till he arrives now !!!

Hope your pregnancy is going well ?


----------



## Whatme

Avonleigh said:


> Hi. My daughters are thrilled hes spoilt by them already lol. They dont live with me they both have their own places my eldest with her fiancee and my youngest on her own.
> 
> Feelings wise im ok. I've found im so tired with this pregnancy and I've carried alot different and it hasnt been the easiest with bleeding at 14 weeks after a fall. Low iron levels and high blood pressure -i suffer from white coat syndrome .but i wouldnt of missed it for the world . My wife and i cant wait till he arrives now !!!
> 
> Hope your pregnancy is going well ?[/QUOTE
> 
> They will spoil him rotten! (Thats a stupid saying isnt it) but you know what I mean..
> yes Im ok for now but I do get high bp too, but Im taking a magnesium supplement, which Ive read keeps your blood pressure down in pregnancy.. so we will see &#128522;


----------



## minkysouth1

I'm 41 amd in the 2 week wait! Too nervous to test yet, but I have some symptoms that are making me wonder. I have three children aged between 3 and 9. It's nice to chat to would be mums who are proper Generation X!:hugs:


----------



## Whatme

minkysouth1 said:


> I'm 41 amd in the 2 week wait! Too nervous to test yet, but I have some symptoms that are making me wonder. I have three children aged between 3 and 9. It's nice to chat to would be mums who are proper Generation X!:hugs:

Hi, heres to your sticky bean! That wait is terrible &#128522;


----------



## LuvallmyH

minkysouth1 said:


> I'm 41 amd in the 2 week wait! Too nervous to test yet, but I have some symptoms that are making me wonder. I have three children aged between 3 and 9. It's nice to chat to would be mums who are proper Generation X!:hugs:

Fx for a nice sticky BFP!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck minky! When are you going to test?

I&#8217;m 39 and pregnant with #1. I&#8217;ll be 5 weeks tomorrow and I&#8217;m actually due the day after my 40th birthday! I was feeling pressure to celebrate this milestone birthday in a big way...but if this all works out a baby will be the best present ever!


----------



## Stardust1

We have just had our viability scan today and we are having twins so both of our little ivf embryos stuck!


----------



## WishnandHopn

That&#8217;s wonderful news stardust! Twice the fun! How are you feeling? 

One of my friends just confided that she&#8217;s 8 weeks pregnant with twins. She&#8217;s had terrible nausea this time around and seems to be already showing!


----------



## Stardust1

WishnandHopn said:


> Thats wonderful news stardust! Twice the fun! How are you feeling?
> 
> One of my friends just confided that shes 8 weeks pregnant with twins. Shes had terrible nausea this time around and seems to be already showing!

Im so fat already, Im sure its just severe bloating which is worse after ivf anyway, but there are going to be questions when we go to my sister in laws engagement party at the weekend. 
I feel exhausted to the point of not being able to go past 11am without a nap, Ive never been this bad in my other two pregnancys, fortunately Im a stay at home mum as I dont think Id be coping with a job lol. Ive not been sick but Im nauseous, not worse the Ive experienced before though xx


----------



## dove830

SO happy I'm not alone. Just found out yesterday. I'm 4 weeks and 4 days. We weren't trying or tracking or anything. We'd given up TTC almost 2 years ago after many failed IUI attempts. I JUST turned 43 12 days ago....I'm completely shocked!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Jenna! Welcome to the &#8220;natural conception after failed fertility treatment&#8221; club!


----------



## ELGs Mom

I use countdown to pregnancy lol.

I have the symptoms but still waiting for the test to show positive. SMH. AF was due on the 26th and not showed yet. 

I am 52 LOL 25 yo ss, 23 yo son and 21 going to 22 yo son, I am hoping this is a girl, as I ONLY have a girl's name. We were not planning or preventing. I have hypothyroidism as well so not sure of that is hindering the hcg, I have been on dose for a bit now, I was nearly 2 months when I tested positive with my oldest son. I did not pay attn how far along I was when tested for the second, all I remember his brother was 9 months old when I got preg. It took 5 years to get pregnant with his brother.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Did you say you&#8217;re 52?! That would be quite the miracle to be pregnant with your own eggs at 52! Good luck!


----------



## ELGs Mom

WishnandHopn said:


> Did you say you&#8217;re 52?! That would be quite the miracle to be pregnant with your own eggs at 52! Good luck!

yeah, 52. I am still waiting for a positive HPT. I am going nuts with this not being detected on these tests. 

I even took the frer on Mother's Day hoping it be a nice Mother's day to get test confirmation but NO. NO AF and no sign of her. When I thought of being pregnant in past if late I take a test and AF show in a day or two.

I am 18 days late. I am waiting on my ins card, I just got new ins on May 1st. I am certain I O on April 13th and that was few hours after the bding. We were not trying but not preventing it either. I had what I am certain was IB few days before AF due and nothing like AF normally would be. Plus add the symptoms and cervix been high for nearly 3 weeks now since I started checking. Something is up, plus the tingling breasts off and on and the dern pulling and stretching feeling in the abdomen. If this is not pregnancy I no idea what the heck it be.

I am hoping it is my little girl, I only have a girl's name and have for the last few years. I already have enough males LOL 25 yo stepson, 23 and 21 yo sons from first marriage. My dh is 53 and be 54. He not believing till he sees test. I want see test and U/S lol. hear heartbeat after all this waiting to find out.

I done research on this and some do not show till later depending on hcg levels and some do not show at all. As every pregnancy different never can tell. I told hub's this one gets the desire to keep people in suspense from him. lol I been telling by now.


----------



## WishnandHopn

18 days late is awfully late...hope you can get to the doctor soon and see whats going on. A blood test would show hcg at this point if you were pregnant.


----------

